# Which MOD to buy....



## WillieRoux (28/9/15)

SMY God Mod 180W ( Black )
Luxyoun Smaug 150W Dual 18650 Mod
Pioneer4You IPV4S 120W Dual 18650 Tem
Sigelei 150W Temperature Control Mod
SMOKTech X Cube II 160W Box Mod Features

Would like some feedback from guys who already have these mods ect ect....

Having a look at video's on youtube...

SMY God Mod 180W - 1st negative for me (If u want to change bat's u need to unscrew bat door)


Found Rob's review on the Luxyoun Smaug - 






Things to consider - Size / Price / Quality / Ease of use / Safety...


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

Sigelei hands down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (28/9/15)

My Picks....

Sigelei 150W Temperature Control Mod - all time winnner 

Snowwolf 200W Temperature Control Mod

DNA200 if you could get your hands on one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WillieRoux (28/9/15)

shaunnadan said:


> My Picks....
> 
> Sigelei 150W Temperature Control Mod - all time winnner
> 
> ...


Oh LOL....I'm trying to help someone to pick a mod and that's the list he sent me...now u throw in 1 more....tough enough already But thx for the input....Might be something much better that's not even on his list


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

When looking at a TC mod be aware that most do not make provision for all current or future TC wire. The Smok, for example has recently upgraded for SS, but from what I can make out it does not cater for Ti wire. And it is not guaranteed that they will upgrade - the SX Mini guys have released a test version for Ti wire, but that has been it for months. And now they are releasing a new mod.

For my money I want a TC device where I can input TCR values for any wire - like a device with a DNA200 board or the to be launched Whiteout.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/9/15)

The IPV3 Li 200W is by far more superioir to these mentioned devices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daryl1001 (28/9/15)

The IPV3 Li 200W ? why if I may ask


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/9/15)

i got one. it serves every purpose i need it for and is top quality

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daryl1001 (28/9/15)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> i got one. it serves every purpose i need it for and is top quality


Better then Pioneer4You IPV4S 120W Dual 18650 Tem


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/9/15)

go check out grimm green's video on temp control


----------



## Daryl1001 (28/9/15)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> go check out grimm green's video on temp control


Thanks


----------



## Daryl1001 (28/9/15)

Hi All will SMOK TFV4 work well with the IPV3 Li 200W or is there a better choice ?







.thumbs .image { margin: 15px 0 } .thumbs .image { padding: 0 15px } .thumbs .last-in-row { padding-right: 0 }
*SMOK TFV4*


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/9/15)

That is my exact setup


----------



## Daryl1001 (28/9/15)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> That is my exact setup


Are you rebuilding your own coils double, triple what are you using Ti, Nickel, Kanthal ect ?


----------



## WillieRoux (28/9/15)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> go check out grimm green's video on temp control


I added grim video on top...that the 1?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/9/15)

Daryl1001 said:


> Are you rebuilding your own coils double, triple what are you using Ti, Nickel, Kanthal ect ?



i have used the triple coil and i have the single and dual rbas. both work like a charm


----------

